# Rockport. Trip



## Popperdave (Jul 9, 2016)

Just got back from a trip down to Rockport. Had two good days of fishing. The fish were baiting on Tuesday. After catching several nice fish, my guide wanted me to use his rod. An old Sage rod from the 1980's with Fin-nar reel from the 60's. He was not sure if it had ever been fished before, it looked brand new. Landed several on this rod. ( pitcure 1). On Thursday we saw lots of fish but they did not want to eat. Late in the day they started to eat and I landed several nice fish including this one (picture 2) about 27". They were all caught on my modified crack fly. Total for the two days about 20 fish, all in the 22"-27" range.


----------



## karstopo (Jun 29, 2009)

Looks like a lot of fun. Thanks for the report!


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2005)

Sweet catches!


----------



## Txflyrod (Nov 11, 2016)

Great fish!
Who was your guide?


----------

